

Profile in Computational Imagination: Tim Hopper - mswen
http://computationalimagination.com/interview_tim_hopper.php

======
mswen
Interviewer here: Among other good insights about math and software
development, Tim really advocates for productivity and life quality benefits
of distributed software development and data science teams.

He discusses the tool stack that enables productive remote development in his
experience and how it is not much different than the communication tools used
by in-person teams.

